
iPhone X – Not Yet - jandll
http://prodissues.com/2017/10/iphone-x-not-yet.html
======
kalleboo
> If removing apps won’t get my phone to better behave, I’m going to do a hard
> reset. That will downgrade me to iOS 10 (or even 9), which I hope will be
> more usable.

Not true. Apple's servers are no longer signing iOS 10.3.3, it's impossible to
downgrade through any means.
[http://api.ineal.me/tss/status](http://api.ineal.me/tss/status)
[https://www.macrumors.com/2017/10/04/apple-stops-signing-
ios...](https://www.macrumors.com/2017/10/04/apple-stops-signing-ios-10-3-3/)

------
Theodores
As an Android user I am not sure whether to believe this tired story about how
new iOS releases slow down the phone and make you 'have to' upgrade to a new
device. I am sure there have been historical precedents where Apple have moved
e.g. from 32 to 64 bit and made a tranche of older devices practically
unusable. But is this really the situation today?

I think that there will always be those that grumble about progress, e.g.
people that complained 'Win 7 slower than Vista', so it is hard to tell. But
have Apple upgraded things so that the iphone 6 feels slow and users of the
device feel compelled to upgrade? Not wishing to start an opinion based
flamewar but, as an Android user seeing all as well in Apple land, I would
like to know if there really is a performance issue on iOS 11 / iphone 6.

~~~
s_kilk
I can attest first hand that iOS11 slowed my iPhone to a crawl. We're talking
multiple tens of seconds lag with basic operations like opening the camera,
opening the keyboard, etc. The same is true for everyone I know personally who
has used iOS11 (a head-count of about seven so far).

This really isn't progress. iOS11 introduced practically nothing in the way of
improvements or new features, but instead has made a lot of devices
practically unusable.

~~~
afro88
Multiple tens of seconds to open the camera??? I'm on a 6S and have had no
issues with it.

My old iPad Air slowed a bit, but never into multiple tens of seconds. Maybe
3-4 seconds to enter multitasking view (which is bad enough, don't get me
wrong).

What phone are you on? Have you tried a factory reset?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I also find it difficult to believe that 8/8 people have a 20+ second delay
opening the keyboard - that just sounds nigh-on impossible.

------
laichzeit0
It's really hard to fathom how Apple fucked up iOS 11 so badly. I feel exactly
the same as this guy, but I have an iPhone 6s.

It's slow, the battery drains, the text is big and ugly (Messages, Inbox,
Chats), the goddamn Calculator app is broken. And somehow the usual retort to
this is "Have you tried disabling blah blah blah or doing so so so". I don't
_want_ to dick around with my phone. It worked fine, now it's broke.

Literally the only reason for me to upgrade would be so I can have a phone
that's exactly the same as this one, except it's missing a headphone jack and
costs more. That's hardly a value proposition.

Jesus, Apple. WTF?

~~~
mercer
The one regression I've been experiencing is the wifi. I have pretty much
unlimited 4G, but a very bad wifi connection in my bedroom.

Because of Apple's silly disabled-but-not-really wifi and bluetooth, my wifi
keeps switching to on, seemingly randomly, but probably whenever it loses and
then reacquires my home wifi.

As a result I have to keep turning wifi off in settings, which is a bit too
rigorous, or I have to keep remembering to turn off wifi in the bedroom.

I can't help but feel there's a use-case myopia at Apple that, for whatever
reason, is starting to become problematic. For me, at least, and I think I'm
pretty much their ideal customer (aside from not having a wife and kids).

~~~
skygazer
I use a iOS VPN app called Speedify, that simultaneously bonds wifi/cellular
channels into a single channel, ostensibly for speed sake. It seems to handle
situations where either wifi or cellular is flakey, and even has a redundant
mode, where all traffic is sent via both channels simultaneously. Redundant
mode is not fast, but it is rock solid reliable. I use it if I want to make
sure I don't drop a VOIP call.

------
anonlerker
I’ve created an account on HN just to talk about how bad iOS 11 has been.

I’ve tried iOS 11 on - a 6s plus, 7 plus (mine and a friend’s), 8 plus, an
iPad Air 2. I have to experiment with quite a few devices for work related
reasons. The 7 plus had the Intel variant.

The battery has been just bad, just horribly bad on all but one 8 plus.

I’ve never experienced such a poor quality update from Apple.

Apple is quite stubborn when it comes to UX choices, but the Wifi and
Bluetooth toggle issue is just inexcusable. I have a great LTE plan but poor
Wifi in the bedroom. One night, I forgot to turn off the Wifi from the
settings app. I was habituated to toggling it on or off from control centre. I
woke up in the morning and saw the battery had gone down by 30%. The device
was at full charge at night. The phone kept trying to reconnect to the Wifi
all night and ended up draining 30%.

I live with Apple’s design/UX choices which they force upon the users because
it usually just works out in the end. But this is just stupid! I have never
been this aggravated with an iOS update.

It’s silly changes for the sake of change. That’s it.

I’m so hopping mad right now with the update that I’m considering Android
again. I do not want to pay premium prices for such horrible software quality.

I’ve no intention of buying any high end Android as they loose value quite
fast. Maybe a cheap, sub 300 USD phone. I don’t care for updates at that
price. I’ll just swap the phone every year if I want the update.

------
f_allwein
No matter what Apple says: battery life on my iPhone plummeted after I
installed iOS 11. Speed went down a bit, but that was you be expected. Hoping
11.1 will address the battery issue.

As far as I know, a factory reset won't downgrade you to a previous version
and it's nearly impossible to do so.

Obviously yes, you don't need the fanciest, latest iPhone in most cases. Mine
is a 5s, and I may upgrade to SE eventually.

Edit: typo

~~~
ClassyJacket
iOS 11 has been such a disaster for my iPhone 7 that I'm moving away from
Apple altogether. The phone is full of UI glitches, unreliable, has horrible
battery life, Bluetooth connections fail constantly, and it's so generally
slow it can't even reliably play a pre-downloaded podcast while opening an app
without it stuttering badly. They've put out some bad software updates in the
past, but this one is pretty inexcusable especially when you consider it took
away as many useful features from the iPhone (3D Touch app switching,
Notification Centre from Reachability) as it added.

~~~
alecthomas
Yep, same here. It's a dumpster fire. I just ordered a Pixel 2 XL. Fingers
crossed...

~~~
lukevdp
Same here. I've got Apple phones, iPads, MacBook and iMac. Have had Apple
phones since the 3G. This update is the final straw, my phone has gone from
good to unusable. Siri takes so long to process commands now that I've stopped
using it. Everything is so slooow. I just preordered a Pixel 2 XL as well.

~~~
StavrosK
I usually quite like Google's flagships, but I can't justify the price any
more. My Nexus 6P's battery only lasts two hours nowadays, as it dies at 40 or
50%. I don't want a phone that costs a small fortune and barely lasts two
years, especially one that doesn't have a headphone jack.

Immediate updates are nice, but the downsides are too big. I'm looking for
another phone model I can switch to, maybe the LG V30 or some Xiaomi phone.

~~~
SyneRyder
Similar situation here, I just upgraded after my Nexus 5 finally started dying
(random reboots and only a few hours battery life). I considered the Pixel &
Pixel 2, but the price made me think twice. More importantly, I wanted a
headphone jack & wireless charging, which my Nexus 5 both had.

I ended up getting a Galaxy S8, since it has both the headphone jack &
wireless & also a microSD slot. I love the hardware, and I'm mostly happy,
though Bixby & the Samsung Apps are infuriating (protip: don't create a
Samsung account!) Switching to Google Launcher has helped, but I wish the
phone was pure Android.

At the old Nexus price points, the Samsung A5 [1] looks really nice. If it had
wireless charging I probably would have bought it instead.

[1]
[http://www.samsung.com/au/smartphones/galaxy-a5-a520f/SM-A52...](http://www.samsung.com/au/smartphones/galaxy-a5-a520f/SM-A520FZKAXSA/)

~~~
StavrosK
Hmm, interesting, thank you. My main problem with Samsung is the crapware,
which pretty much guarantees that the phone will always be way behind on
updates. Maybe Android One is a good alternative?

------
yladiz
Of the iOS updates I’ve used, iOS 11 has been the worst one by far. I know
some of the issues are due to my phone, but there are visual glitches, broken
components (playing music won’t actually show in the Control Center until
restarting phone), messed up keyboard inputs, poor battery life, and poor
performance in general that seemingly are software only. I’m almost certain
that they took more experienced engineers away to other projects and left the
less experienced ones with iOS, and possibly downsized the team, based on the
seemingly obvious issues. I’m also sure they were testing so hard for iPhone X
that they didn’t test for older devices so much.

At least the 10th anniversary has passed, so I’m hopeful for next year
actually being a good iOS update again.

For the people who down voted me, why?

------
dreit1
I've been using the 5s since it came out(love the form factor), and always
update iOS immediately. Have never had any problems. IDK where this need to
buy a new phone comes from. If you like your phone, you can surely stick with
it

------
paul7986
Battery life on iPhone 8 is awesome. THe speed and overall smoothness of how
the phone runs is great too.

The iPhone 8 isn't a huge leap in innovation but in UX its a marked
improvement even over from my iPHone 7.

------
gfiorav
Factory reset to iOS 11. Apple’s update system is like lottery. I factory
reset when updating on Mac and iPhone.

~~~
thinkythought
For a lot of people, including my own experience with multiple devices i have,
this didn't help. If it did, it maybe made a 10% difference.

------
aorth
> I don’t like the conditioning of buying a new iPhone just because mine is 2
> years old, and want out of the Apple marketing machine.

Amen. Stay strong.

